# You people with 1000w HPS lights.....



## Hackerman (Aug 9, 2014)

.... must have 20 foot ceilings in your grow rooms. Either that or your plants are only a foot tall. LOL

I put my new plants from veg room to flower room (400w MH to 1000w HPS) and they burned instantly.

My ceiling is less than 7'. The planters are about 2'. The lamp hangs another foot off the ceiling. By the time the plants are even 3' tall they are almost on the light lens.

So, a question for you 1000w people..... How far do you keep your light lens from the top of your plants?

Thanks


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2014)

I wouldn't even consider using an HPS bulb bigger than a 400watt unless it was in an air cooled hood. That was one of my problems using a 400watt in a standard reflector and a 600watt in a cool tube.  I would have to keep the 400 up higher than the cool tube.  Jmo


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 9, 2014)

I am using an air cooled hood. Still, the plants are less than 12" from the hood lens and that is just way too hot. 

Thankfully, I had the insight to buy the selectable ballast so, this morning I replaced the 1000w with a 600w and I could almost hear the plants going Ahhhhhhhhh in relief. LOL

It was pretty amazing. It only took a few hours under that 1000w before the top leaves began to curl. By the end of the first day, the tops were already turning yellow.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 9, 2014)

1k 1' from the top of the canopy 7' ceiling---no problems unless the outside temps get into the 90's


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow...what size fan are you using to draw air through it?  I can touch the glass on my 600W cool tube and it is barely warm.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 9, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> .... must have 20 foot ceilings in your grow rooms. Either that or your plants are only a foot tall. LOL
> 
> I put my new plants from veg room to flower room (400w MH to 1000w HPS) and they burned instantly.
> 
> ...


    i run lights  from  18 - 24 " from tops  never  had a issue  open ended  not air cooled


----------



## DrFever (Aug 9, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I am using an air cooled hood. Still, the plants are less than 12" from the hood lens and that is just way too hot.
> 
> Thankfully, I had the insight to buy the selectable ballast so, this morning I replaced the 1000w with a 600w and I could almost hear the plants going Ahhhhhhhhh in relief. LOL
> 
> It was pretty amazing. It only took a few hours under that 1000w before the top leaves began to curl. By the end of the first day, the tops were already turning yellow.



 no need to   place a 1000   1 foot   at tops   all your doing is lessening the spread of light     par readings   are  the same  1 foot     2 feet  from  the light source   over 2000 umol 
 Remember your playing with  a 1000 watt bad boy  not a 600 watt  
 where  its par  readings  drop  drastically  the higher from tops it goes


----------



## jingo (Aug 9, 2014)

1000Hid should be 24" any closer and you will have some photo inhibition even if the plants don't burn.


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

Here the rest is ventilatiion: 

View attachment HPS dist chart.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 9, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Wow...what size fan are you using to draw air through it?  I can touch the glass on my 600W cool tube and it is barely warm.



740 cfm hammy---2 lights 8" duct stringing 2k hps flooding a 4 x 8 tray---this sob in such a small room gives big time negative pressure---got the same 740 cfm pushing air into the room but use a controller set to medium/low

needless to say i am a firm believer in more fresh air the better keeps many a pest, mildew, co2 levels optimal---hope to have as much success with the LED change over---maybe even improve the "photo inhibition" :stoned:


----------



## DrFever (Aug 9, 2014)

Dam lumens  are for humans    now  picture  you posted in reality is meaningless   people  got to get out of the brain fart idea  that lumens is just a ridiculous  way to gauge how a light performs its  PAR  what you need to look for  photo active  radiation  thats what the plants use    and thats why many light companies are striving for   the right  wave lengths    for the best  growth 
 you can have a room lit right up  as you  are blind  from it  still plant will not grow  if there is no photo active  radiation    make sense ?? all that  picture you  showing is just lumens at distances


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2014)

DrFever said:


> Dam lumens  are for humans    now  picture  you posted in reality is meaningless   people  got to get out of the brain fart idea  that lumens is just a ridiculous  way to gauge how a light performs its  PAR  what you need to look for  photo active  radiation  thats what the plants use    and thats why many light companies are striving for   the right  wave lengths    for the best  growth
> you can have a room lit right up  as you  are blind  from it  still plant will not grow  if there is no photo active  radiation    make sense ?? all that  picture you  showing is just lumens at distances




The initial question posted by Hackerman , is " How far do you keep your light lens from the top of your plants?" and my reply was to post an infamous chart, used by young and old throughout the world, to the satisfaction of thousands of growers and their plants.
Any attempt by you to subvert or hijack his post with gobblygook is dumb in the extreme
here is its twin: 

View attachment Mh dist chart.JPEG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2014)

Hackerman, I run mine about a foot from the canopy.  I do have a fairly large air cooled hood though.  Some plants will show light bleach that close, but most take it just fine.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 9, 2014)

There is no way I can have 12" in between the bottom of the light and the top of the plants. I just don't have the room. Especially, not with these 7 gallon planters.

I like the 600w. The room is a very nice 79F and 52%. The exhaust fan is only running at about half speed, now. It was running full open with the 1000w.

I didn't really have a problem with HEAT with the 1000w. I still kept the room a decent 80 - 85F when the lights were on and the fan running on full.

The plants were simply too close to the light and got bleached and burned from the light. Only the tops real close to the light were affected.

I'm not sure how much yield I will suffer between 600 and 1000w. I mean, it's only 2 plants. How much light can they swallow? LOL

When I put the clones into this room, they will be much smaller. And, they will be in 2 gallon pots so I might be able to swap back to the 1000w for that grow.

Good thing I got this selectable ballast.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 9, 2014)

Canopy management...try bending those taller tops over so they are another few inches lower and not bleaching


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 10, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> Canopy management...try bending those taller tops over so they are another few inches lower and not bleaching



Definitely the way to go. Isn't that what they call LST (Low Stress Training)?

I also noticed that my ballast takes a 750w bulb. I have never heard of a 750. I like the 600 but if I could get a little more light and still not reach the problems I had with the 1000w, I would try a 750w.

One thing that I did notice with the 1000w vs the lower wattage bulbs I have used in the past was the penetration. The top colas were not much different between the 400w and the 1000w but the lower buds were 3 and 4 times bigger with the 1000w.

We'll see. I have a lot of room to play with since I only have 2 plants in the room. I can do a little experimenting.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 10, 2014)

nothing is going to out perform the 1k in weight, footprint, or penetration---imo---focus on dialing in the 1k and don't look back---u be vegging clones with it in no time---yes---vegging clones with 1K


----------



## akhockey (Aug 10, 2014)

Ive got an air cooled 1000 with a 5 foot ceiling. Between the light and my tubs I have roughly 4 feet of space. I keep my plants bent down to 3 feet with the light about 10 inches from the tops. If they get closer I pinch the stem and lay them over 90 degrees.


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> nothing is going to out perform the 1k in weight, footprint, or penetration---imo---focus on dialing in the 1k and don't look back---u be vegging clones with it in no time---yes---vegging clones with 1K


*What beats a 1Kw is 2 x 1 Kw, ideal production equipment for the budding dispensary tycoon, however my favorite indoor light is 2x 600 watters, combined has a larger footprint than the single 1Kw, and you get to play the 'lean' with the plants, one 600w on Am,and the other one in the Pm, it does stretch the internodes, not by much, and you get to save bulk power costs too, works well with the gas lantern method, and standard 18/6, the lean to see is funny as **** ..lol
*


----------



## prosport00 (Dec 7, 2014)

I keep seeing that you are changing bulbs with the different settings on your 1000 watt adjustable. You do not need to change the bulb, leave the 1000 in and the ballast switch will regulate the light wattage!!!


----------



## stonedagain714 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Definitely the way to go. Isn't that what they call LST (Low Stress Training)?
> 
> I also noticed that my ballast takes a 750w bulb. I have never heard of a 750. I like the 600 but if I could get a little more light and still not reach the problems I had with the 1000w, I would try a 750w.
> 
> ...


like prosport said you dont change the bulb,chances are you have an adjustable ballast.just change the setting on the ballast if you want to drop to 750(75%)watts.you always use the  wattage bulb that your ballast is made for.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 7, 2014)

prosport00 said:


> I keep seeing that you are changing bulbs with the different settings on your 1000 watt adjustable. You do not need to change the bulb, leave the 1000 in and the ballast switch will regulate the light wattage!!!



Mine is not "dimmable" it is "switchable. It even says in the manual not to use a bulb other than the one rated for the setting you are using.

There are "dimmable" ballast out there but mine is not one of them.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Dec 7, 2014)

what kind of ballast do you have?ive heard of 750 watt bulb but have never seen one.i do see that lumetek make the type of ballast that you are talking about.looked  where to get the bulb for you if you decide to get one.1000bulb dot com


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 7, 2014)

It's a Hydrofarm ExtraSun 1000

I am using the 1000w now. As long as I can keep the tops of the plants away from it, it's fine. I just got 2 pounds from my last harvest with this light in a 4x4 room.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Dec 8, 2014)

i dont think you would change bulb to dim that one from looking it up online,but thats not the problem.if to hot at top and you dont have more room above, bend it over and tie it down.usually i would squeese the section where i am going to bend it and twist a little til you feel it go squishy,not to hard.makes it easier to bend with out breaking the stem.i dont remember what its called but im sure someone will chime in and and give you the name of the technech,and you can look it up.


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> It's a Hydrofarm ExtraSun 1000
> 
> I am using the 1000w now. As long as I can keep the tops of the plants away from it, it's fine. I just got 2 pounds from my last harvest with this light in a 4x4 room.



i was thinking of this recently, why to choose 1kw instead of 600w, i think like 600 will have better light distribution, and you seemed to choose the 1kw, so you've got to know why you chose it?  I am speculating about upgrading from my 2x400w, thanks


----------



## stonedagain714 (Dec 8, 2014)

zem said:


> i was thinking of this recently, why to choose 1kw instead of 600w, i think like 600 will have better light distribution, and you seemed to choose the 1kw, so you've got to know why you chose it?  I am speculating about upgrading from my 2x400w, thanks



get much better penitration with 1000 watts,better yield


----------



## Landing (Dec 10, 2014)

A little late to this thread but,

I keep my 1000w about 2-3 feet from my crop and they show no signs of burn.

Now that I have the cooltube on it they're even happier.

Just my $0.02.


----------

